# "My grandkids are cuter than yours"



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

This was on a license plate frame I saw today. What a disgusting way for this woman to show her "pride" in her grandkids, by tearing others' down.







:

I wonder how her kids feel about her displaying that -- I would be horrified if my mother wanted to drive around with such a message on her car.


----------



## Lovemy3babies (Apr 23, 2007)

I agree. I hate the competition in beauty and kids behaviors, ect.

Someone at church came up to me and gushed about how her husband thinks my daughter is the most beautiful girl in the church, she is gorgeous, blah blah blah. Thanks, that is so ooooooo nice. BUT, my GOOD, probably BEST friend is sitting right next to me, who has a DD 6 weeks younger! Ummm, how do you think that makes her feel!!!! I know I would be Hurt!


----------



## NewDirections (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah, cause that's all kids are good for is how they look uke

I feel sorry for her grandkids that they have a grandma who is so superficial


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lovemy3babies* 
BUT, my GOOD, probably BEST friend is sitting right next to me, who has a DD 6 weeks younger! Ummm, how do you think that makes her feel!!!! I know I would be Hurt!

Maybe, maybe not. My mom had a good friend who told her, when I was about 18 months old - so her ds was a year - that I was, hands down, the cutest baby she'd ever seen. So...maybe your dd is just really, really cute?

I'm not really bothered by bumper stickers like in the OP, but I do wish we, as a society, didn't jump to showing pride by putting down others so often. There are better ways.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lovemy3babies* 
BUT, my GOOD, probably BEST friend is sitting right next to me, who has a DD 6 weeks younger!

That was insensitive, but I could see how someone could just make a thoughtless remark like that by mistake, with no ill intent.

But actually saying "cut_er than_," and making the decision to buy this item and take the time to put it on your car -- that's a whole other thing, IMO.


----------



## Porcelain Interior (Feb 8, 2008)

Well I'm all for raising non shallow kids, but it wouldn't be much of an improvement if the license frame said:

"My grandkids are way more well behaved than yours are!"

"My grandkids are smarter than yours!"

"My grandkids breastfed longer than yours!"

I'm one of those people that thinks most bumper stickers/license frames are kinda dumb anyway- no one actually cares if you love Def Lepard, really.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Porcelain Interior* 
I'm one of those people that thinks most bumper stickers/license frames are kinda dumb anyway- no one actually cares if you love Def Lepard, really.









Ha -- me too.







I look at some and think, "Really? That's the ONE thing you want everyone who passes you on the road to know about you? Oooookay..."


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

I would assume it was tongue in cheek.


----------



## pauletoy (Aug 26, 2007)

I wouldn't have even given it a second thought.


----------



## momtokea (Oct 27, 2005)

It's okay to have a sense of humor. Not everything is meant to be taken seriously. Sometimes it's good to laugh.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I don't see what the big deal is







: At least the grandma is into her grandkids. thats more than some of us can say.


----------



## rhiandmoi (Apr 28, 2006)

I believe it is meant to imply that her grandkids are the cutest to her. It is like the world's best whatever awards.


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Porcelain Interior* 

"My grandkids breastfed longer than yours!"









Sorry . . . that really got my funny bone.

My grandkids are cuter than yours, that's kind of goofy I must say. Here's a shirt, actually a _onesie_ I saw the other day, "My Mommy is Hotter Than Your Mommy."


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rhiandmoi* 
I believe it is meant to imply that her grandkids are the cutest to her. It is like the world's best whatever awards.

No, I don't think that's an apt comparison. The equivalent would be if someone had an "I'm a better mom than you" mug instead of a "World's best mom" mug.

If the license plate frame had said, "Grandma to the world's cutest grandkids" I wouldn't have even thought about it.


----------



## pauletoy (Aug 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
No, I don't think that's an apt comparison. The equivalent would be if someone had an "I'm a better mom than you" mug instead of a "World's best mom" mug.

If the license plate frame had said, "Grandma to the world's cutest grandkids" I wouldn't have even thought about it.

I don't really know how to say this gently, so let me apologize in advance.

I think you are taking a bumper sticker waaaaaay to seriously. Yes, I agree it is stupid but I personally think bumper stickers are stupid anyway.


----------



## Channelle (May 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aprons_and_acorns* 







Sorry . . . that really got my funny bone.

My grandkids are cuter than yours, that's kind of goofy I must say. Here's a shirt, actually a _onesie_ I saw the other day, "My Mommy is Hotter Than Your Mommy."


















I totally have that onesie, and one that says "My Daddy is Cooler Than Your Daddy", I think they're funny.


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

Dudettes, take a chill pill. It's a silly thing that someone put on their car to have a happy braggy thought about their grandkids. They didn't say, "Your grandkids are ugly."

Oy.


----------



## RockStarMom (Sep 11, 2005)

I used to be irked by them, but now I've come to realize that I think it's all done for fun, and comes from a positive place. I mean I still think it's a strange thing to say, but I don't let it bother me.


----------



## Belia (Dec 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pauletoy* 
I don't really know how to say this gently, so let me apologize in advance.

I think you are taking a bumper sticker waaaaaay to seriously. Yes, I agree it is stupid but I personally think bumper stickers are stupid anyway.


I (respectfully) disagree. Language is powerful, and so much crap has become commonplace that I think as a society we've become desensitized to some really harmful stuff.

Not that I would lose sleep over this issue, but change has to start somewhere, right? I would bet that if we all really started paying attention, we would be shocked at the number of similarly tasteless (?) messages we see on a daily basis, don't even notice, yet absorb like sponges.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liquesce* 







I would assume it was tongue in cheek.

THis my thought (assuming I had grankids) would be ARE NOT mine are!







totally kidding of course.

Deanna


----------



## MsHiss (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Belia* 
I (respectfully) disagree. Language is powerful, and so much crap has become commonplace that I think as a society we've become desensitized to some really harmful stuff.

Not that I would lose sleep over this issue, but change has to start somewhere, right? I would bet that if we all really started paying attention, we would be shocked at the number of similarly tasteless (?) messages we see on a daily basis, don't even notice, yet absorb like sponges.









:


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Belia* 
I would bet that if we all really started paying attention, we would be shocked at the number of similarly tasteless (?) messages we see on a daily basis, don't even notice, yet absorb like sponges.

I am big on public respectfulness, public kindness, avoiding the crude and tasteless, the notion that crudity and tastelessness are harmful to communities, etc, etc, etc. Huge, really. I do pay attention, and I do notice ... and I still don't really see it here. If change is going to start somewhere, there are a million and one better places to start. Even the proprieties-minded among us have to just lighten up sometimes.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Belia* 
I (respectfully) disagree. Language is powerful, and so much crap has become commonplace that I think as a society we've become desensitized to some really harmful stuff.

Not that I would lose sleep over this issue, but change has to start somewhere, right? I would bet that if we all really started paying attention, we would be shocked at the number of similarly tasteless (?) messages we see on a daily basis, don't even notice, yet absorb like sponges.

I don't think I'd be shocked...but if I were trying to change it, I think I'd start with the "sister for sale" and "I'm with stupid" t-shirts, personally...


----------



## Swan3 (Aug 5, 2008)

I think this is definitely just an attempt at humour and being taken waaaay too seriously! Seeing that would probably make me giggle, and the grandma in question probably wouldn't say that mean it.


----------



## pauletoy (Aug 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liquesce* 
I am big on public respectfulness, public kindness, avoiding the crude and tasteless, the notion that crudity and tastelessness are harmful to communities, etc, etc, etc. Huge, really. I do pay attention, and I do notice ... and I still don't really see it here. If change is going to start somewhere, there are a million and one better places to start. Even the proprieties-minded among us have to just lighten up sometimes.

This was said much better than anything I could come up with.

Really, I make a choice to NOT be offended by every silly comment, t-shirt, bumper sticker, etc. If I took offense to every slightly annoying thing I encountered everyday, I would be a pretty miserable person.

There are so many truly disturbing things we are exposed to, I just don't see this as being that noteworthy. We are talking about a bumper sticker which was probably meant as a joke, not some horrible racial, religous, political, social statement.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pauletoy* 
I don't really know how to say this gently, so let me apologize in advance.

I think you are taking a bumper sticker waaaaaay to seriously. Yes, I agree it is stupid but I personally think bumper stickers are stupid anyway.

Okay.









You're welcome to ignore this thread since you find the subject so unworthy of discussion.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:

The equivalent would be if someone had an "I'm a better mom than you" mug instead of a "World's best mom" mug.
Sooo... "best" does not mean, better than all others? I do believe "best" is the superlative...


----------



## pauletoy (Aug 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
Okay.









You're welcome to ignore this thread since you find the subject so unworthy of discussion.









You have got to be kidding me. I thought this was a disscusion. You know, the kind where maybe everyone doesn't agree but we're all adults and don't take our toys and go home when people don't agree with us.

By the way, there have been several other posters who didn't see what the big deal was also. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion even if it is not the same as our own.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pauletoy* 
You have got to be kidding me. I thought this was a disscusion. You know, the kind where maybe everyone doesn't agree but we're all adults and don't take our toys and go home when people don't agree with us.

By the way, there have been several other posters who didn't see what the big deal was also. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion even if it is not the same as our own.

You're right. My opinion is that you're being particularly surly, though, over an issue that you claim is not even noteworthy. I just think it's weird. But carry on if you feel like it.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EdnaMarie* 
Sooo... "best" does not mean, better than all others? I do believe "best" is the superlative...

Many people use "best" as hyperbole, though, so it's not taken literally much of the time. If someone takes a bite of a cookie and says, "Mmm, these are the best cookies!", it's understood that they just mean the cookies are really good, not that they're literally the best in the world or the best compared to everyone else's recipe. But if they take a bite and say, "Mmm, these cookies are better than yours!" then someone very well might be annoyed by the comment.

So yes, of course "best" is technically the superlative, but saying "better than yours" is still more likely to cause offense.


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
I wonder how her kids feel about her displaying that -- I would be horrified if my mother wanted to drive around with such a message on her car.

It's entirely possible that it was a gift from her children and maybe she feels obligated to put it on.


----------



## fresh_veggie (Jan 27, 2009)

The sticker probably would just make me roll my eyes and continue on with my day - depending on my mood, of course. I approach those things with a "whatever gets you off" kind of attitude, even if they're tearing another down to make themselves feel good. To each his own.


----------



## pauletoy (Aug 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
You're right. My opinion is that you're being particularly surly, though, over an issue that you claim is not even noteworthy. I just think it's weird. But carry on if you feel like it.

It really was not my intention to be surly. I am sorry it came across that way.

You were offended by granny's bumper sticker. I wouldn't have been. Doesn't make either one of us right or wrong. Just different.

Oh, how I love a good debate


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pauletoy* 
It really was not my intention to be surly. I am sorry it came across that way.

You were offended by granny's bumper sticker. I wouldn't have been. Doesn't make either one of us right or wrong. Just different.

Oh, how I love a good debate









You know, I had gone to another site and just came back to say that I'm being kind of a jerk to you -- I'm sorry. And thank you for your kind words.


----------



## pauletoy (Aug 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
You know, I had gone to another site and just came back to say that I'm being kind of a jerk to you -- I'm sorry. And thank you for your kind words.










Awwww! If I could give you a hug I would!!!


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

I guess I have bigger things in this world to bug me







.

It's just a silly bumper sticker.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
Many people use "best" as hyperbole, though, so it's not taken literally much of the time. If someone takes a bite of a cookie and says, "Mmm, these are the best cookies!", it's understood that they just mean the cookies are really good, not that they're literally the best in the world or the best compared to everyone else's recipe. But if they take a bite and say, "Mmm, these cookies are better than yours!" then someone very well might be annoyed by the comment.

So yes, of course "best" is technically the superlative, but saying "better than yours" is still more likely to cause offense.

Seriously? Have you done some sociological survey to support that? I think you are grasping at straws here to support your opinion that this is somehow offensive. I saw a skull swastika on a car the other day. Now THAT was offensive!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

isn't it all over the top stuff to get a point across. weather it is I am the best whatever or my grandkids are the cutest or whatever.

if best is a hyperbole then isn't cutest? I mean really both are over the top, slightly tounge in cheek wink wink sorta stuff.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EdnaMarie* 
Seriously? Have you done some sociological survey to support that? I think you are grasping at straws here to support your opinion that this is somehow offensive. I saw a skull swastika on a car the other day. Now THAT was offensive!

This thread is bringing out such oddly antagonistic behavior in some people. I really don't get it.


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

They are fun, and they are funny. I bet that grandma is delightful to other people's grandkids too.

Heck, surely we can have a sense of fun without picking everything apart and making assumptions about someone else, just because they have a sense of humor?

I really laugh at ones like "My dog is cuter than your grandkids".


----------



## TinkerBelle (Jun 29, 2005)

For Pete's sake, it was probably meant to be funny, not rude.

I mean, me and my SIL, when we are being silly, say, "My babies are the cutest babies ever!" and one of us answers, "Nuh UH! Mine are!". And so on and so on.

We sound like kids and then collapse laughing.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm not the only one who doesn't really like that bumper sticker!







Granted, this isn't a terribly important issue. But it is worth stating, if only to get the nods of agreement from others, that that sentiment is just a little negative and offensive.

It doesn't say, "My grandkids are super cute!". It drags other people's grandkids into the message in order to put them down, to lift their own grandkids above.

Seriously, I know this isn't up there with hitting children or our crappy economy. I do get the humor intended. But I did come to the same conclusion that the OP did when I saw that bumper sticker. And I like analyzing things and putting thoughts into words. Sometimes that gives the appearance of affording more importance to an issue than is due, but there ya go. I think that sentiment is slightly obnoxious. The spectrum of offensiveness is wide enough to hold _both_ obnoxious grandmas at one end and racist Nazis at the other end!









Ironically, I think that the "My kid can beat up your honor student" sticker is funny. Even though I have an honor student.

=============

And I'll just dare to say it, the folks who think it's necessary to point out that the sticker is supposed to be humorous are missing the point and are also taking it a bit too seriously. I think _everybody_ likes to share their vote for _everything._ That's what the web has turned out to be, a great big forum for 'thumbs up' or 'thumbs down' for everything from politicians to religion to cleaning products to parenting philosophies to bumper sticker sentiments.


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

Someone woke up on the wrong side of the bed!


----------



## HisBeautifulWife (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Belia* 
I (respectfully) disagree. Language is powerful, and so much crap has become commonplace that I think as a society we've become desensitized to some really harmful stuff.

Not that I would lose sleep over this issue, but change has to start somewhere, right? I would bet that if we all really started paying attention, we would be shocked at the number of similarly tasteless (?) messages we see on a daily basis, don't even notice, yet absorb like sponges.









:

We are very desensitized, nothing is a big deal, anyone who says otherwise is uptight, everything is acceptable, and thinking critically about certain things is frowned upon.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Mamas, I get that this isn't a huge issue. I don't plan on storming the courthouse with a demand to make these bumper stickers illegal or anything. Considering the breadth of topics discussed here, I didn't think it would be out of the realm of interest for people to comment on (and boy howdy, was I ever right about that!).

I'm also not trying to force anyone to agree with me -- I'm cool with other people not finding a problem with the message. But it's frustrating that, with the exception of my "surly" comment to pauletoy (which I apologized for), I've tried to make really neutral posts, and so many of you are being really snarky towards me. I get that you don't agree with me, I really do. And that's fine! But there's a way to disagree respectfully and there's a way to be dismissive and snarky.

Thanks to journeymom for making me feel like maybe I'm not totally insane for even noticing the sticker in the first place.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
Ha -- me too.







I look at some and think, "Really? That's the ONE thing you want everyone who passes you on the road to know about you? Oooookay..."









I love bumper stickers, and have six (I think) on my car in addition to some other smaller stickers and a license plate frame, and I STILL think that sometimes. Some of the more random sh!t people put on their cars amazes me . . . I put a lot of thought into my stickers, and I think it's weird when people will just slap anything on there and drive around with it.

Anyway, I don't see the harm in what you described. It's nice that grandma thinks her grandkids are so cute . . . and no, it's not any different than having a "World's Best Mom" mug or something similar. It's just a sweet, funny sentiment.

Then again, my mom quit teaching when my daughter (her granddaughter) was about two years old . . . because she found she couldn't stand being around the other (not so cute, not so bright) kids anymore! Personally, I think that's a very rational feeling, but some people think it's awful, too. Whatever . . .


----------



## Daphneduck (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessy1019* 

Then again, my mom quit teaching when my daughter (her granddaughter) was about two years old . . . because she found she couldn't stand being around the other (not so cute, not so bright) kids anymore! Personally, I think that's a very rational feeling, but some people think it's awful, too. Whatever . . .

Wow. I'm in the pretty awful camp.

Regarding the bumper sticker, I think that those kinds of bumper stickers are mildly obnoxious.


----------



## gsd1amommy (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessy1019* 
Then again, my mom quit teaching when my daughter (her granddaughter) was about two years old . . . because she found she couldn't stand being around the other (not so cute, not so bright) kids anymore! Personally, I think that's a very rational feeling, but some people think it's awful, too. Whatever . . .

Seriously? Not so cute? Not so bright?


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

at least she quit, instead of sticking it out despite not wanting to be there. I'd rather a teacher quit because they didn't like my kids, rather than spend 6 hours a day with them.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lovemy3babies* 
Thanks, that is so ooooooo nice. BUT, my GOOD, probably BEST friend is sitting right next to me, who has a DD 6 weeks younger! Ummm, how do you think that makes her feel!!!! I know I would be Hurt!

I really think it comes down to how we value our children and what value we place on having other people think we are pretty. I can see other babies and I feel they are cuter than mine, and I would have no problems saying something like that to another mother. It doesn't really mean anything. No one is much in control over how pretty they are or are perceived to be. A naturally occurring, currently socially valued aesthetic is a gift, like other gifts. It's also transient. Maybe a couple hundred years ago, we felt like that meant they child was naturally favored by God, or something, but hopefully we don't feel like that anymore.

Also, I know that the babies that seem the cutest to me are the ones that seem familiar or recognizable to me. So babies that look like mine or other family members are the ones that capture my notice. Not that other babies aren't just as beautiful, but what might be aesthetically pleasing to *me* vs. someone else varies greatly.

The grandparent bumper sticker doesn't bother me too much, because I mostly see it as a tongue-in-cheek kind of thing, people acknowledging what seems to be a part of being a grandparent. The bumper sticker I loathe is "My dog is smarter than your honor student"


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm frequently annoyed by bumper stickers/frames.. political/philosophical, I can get that, and APPRECIATE it. musical, kind of lame but sure. bragging about children and comparing them to others (who you DO NOT KNOW), embarrassing.

that said, I want one that reads "Eat Boogers, Not Burgers" (my oldest came up with that when she is four- we're gonna make tee-shirts with a drawn image of someone eating a HUGE boog while a cow grazes in the background







)


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessy1019* 
Then again, my mom quit teaching when my daughter (her granddaughter) was about two years old . . . because she found she couldn't stand being around the other (not so cute, not so bright) kids anymore! Personally, I think that's a very rational feeling, but some people think it's awful, too. Whatever . . .

The difference is that she quit and removed herself from the situation, she didn't broadcast her opinion.

Did she put a bumper sticker on her car that says, "I quit teaching because I couldn't stand being around the kids who aren't as cute and smart as my granddaughter"?

I have plenty of not so charitable thoughts about other people's children, and I think my kids are superior in many ways. I just don't advertise in a slightly snarky tone that I think my kids are superior.


----------



## Astrogirl (Oct 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
Mamas, I get that this isn't a huge issue. I don't plan on storming the courthouse with a demand to make these bumper stickers illegal or anything. Considering the breadth of topics discussed here, I didn't think it would be out of the realm of interest for people to comment on (and boy howdy, was I ever right about that!).

I'm also not trying to force anyone to agree with me -- I'm cool with other people not finding a problem with the message. But it's frustrating that, with the exception of my "surly" comment to pauletoy (which I apologized for), I've tried to make really neutral posts, and so many of you are being really snarky towards me. I get that you don't agree with me, I really do. And that's fine! But there's a way to disagree respectfully and there's a way to be dismissive and snarky.

Thanks to journeymom for making me feel like maybe I'm not totally insane for even noticing the sticker in the first place.









Of course you aren't insane. Personally, I'm in the "wouldn't have noted it" camp, but i never would have dismissed your feelings about it because its an interesting topic. Even if it never would have bothered me on first glance, I can certainly see how its obnoxious!

On that note, I once gave my friend's baby a onesy that said something like "My dad is stronger than your dad" or something like that (I can't rightly remember, it was from H&M and there was a set of three with sayings). Oops!


----------



## jake&zaxmom (May 12, 2004)

Those sorts of stickers/shirts/messages annoy me (I particularly hate "Boys are stupid, throw rocks at them")







:
but as far as the "My kid is cuter/smarter/whatever than yours" I figure that the "joke" is that it is available to whoever happens to locate and purchase it. Anyone and everyone could get one. It wasn't earned or awarded. It plays off of the idea that EVERYONE thinks that THEIR kids are the cutest/best/whatever and grandparents can be particularly proud and competitive and aggressive about showing pictures and waxing poetic on the virtues of their grandchildren. As an adult, I just roll my eyes and go on my way, but I *do* wonder what children might think when they see such messages.


----------



## Astrogirl (Oct 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jake&zaxmom* 
T but I *do* wonder what children might think when they see such messages.

Maybe I'm a bonehead, but this never occurred to me before. My kids are still too young to read, so I never even thought of other kids seeing it. Excellent point.


----------



## Hoopin' Mama (Sep 9, 2004)

I think it's the kind of joke that perhaps other grandparents would laugh at. I just had a grandma tell me a joke about bragging grandmas. She definitely had fun with the loving bragging grandma routine. It was sweet and cute.

I roll my eyes at the "My dog is smarter than your honor student" sticker. And I'm a dog person.

I also wanted to roll my eyes when my chiro said, numerous times, that having his new puppy was like having a baby in the house. Uh no, cuz your puppy is at home in a crate right now.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessy1019* 
Then again, my mom quit teaching when my daughter (her granddaughter) was about two years old . . . because she found she couldn't stand being around the other (not so cute, not so bright) kids anymore! Personally, I think that's a very rational feeling, but some people think it's awful, too. Whatever . . .


i can totally see where your mom is coming from. i quit teaching preschool after my kids were toddlers and it irritated me to be around children not as well behaved or interesting as them or whatever. not that I think my kids are so much better than everyone else's but mine were the kids I could relate to and knew how to deal with.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jake&zaxmom* 
As an adult, I just roll my eyes and go on my way, but I *do* wonder what children might think when they see such messages.

my kids don't care. they know what their grandparents would say about that


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsd1amommy* 
Seriously? Not so cute? Not so bright?

Yep. I really don't get why that's so odd. Once I had kids of my own, the number of other kids I liked dropped drastically . . . and to be entirely honest, even though I like some of my friends' kids, I can't relate to them at all! And to think I used to be everyone's favorite babysitter!!









Since we're already OT . . . Hoopin' Mama, my new puppy is a zillion times more difficult than my babies were. The fact that babies are much more portable that puppies is something that works to their favor, IMO.


----------



## gsd1amommy (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weliveintheforest* 
at least she quit, instead of sticking it out despite not wanting to be there. I'd rather a teacher quit because they didn't like my kids, rather than spend 6 hours a day with them.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *journeymom* 
The difference is that she quit and removed herself from the situation, she didn't broadcast her opinion.

Did she put a bumper sticker on her car that says, "I quit teaching because I couldn't stand being around the kids who aren't as cute and smart as my granddaughter"?

I have plenty of not so charitable thoughts about other people's children, and I think my kids are superior in many ways. I just don't advertise in a slightly snarky tone that I think my kids are superior.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilyka* 
i can totally see where your mom is coming from. i quit teaching preschool after my kids were toddlers and it irritated me to be around children not as well behaved or interesting as them or whatever. not that I think my kids are so much better than everyone else's but mine were the kids I could relate to and knew how to deal with.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessy1019* 
Yep. I really don't get why that's so odd. Once I had kids of my own, the number of other kids I liked dropped drastically . . . and to be entirely honest, even though I like some of my friends' kids, I can't relate to them at all! And to think I used to be everyone's favorite babysitter!!









Since we're already OT . . . Hoopin' Mama, my new puppy is a zillion times more difficult than my babies were. The fact that babies are much more portable that puppies is something that works to their favor, IMO.


I'm just amazed at an adult's inability to function in their career based on the perceived beauty and brains their children and grandchildren possess.


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *journeymom* 
The difference is that she quit and removed herself from the situation, she didn't broadcast her opinion.

I see a much bigger difference between an essentially goofy bumper sticker or whatever it was and developing a career-ending actual aversion to other children.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessy1019* 
Yep. I really don't get why that's so odd. Once I had kids of my own, the number of other kids I liked dropped drastically . . .

I can't even begin to relate to this. I was pretty ambivalent about kids before I had my own. I like kids, in general, much better since becoming a mom.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsd1amommy* 
I'm just amazed at an adult's inability to function in their career based on the perceived beauty and brains their children and grandchildren possess.









She was perfectly able to function, but she didn't like being around the kids anymore and felt like the right thing to do was to quit. Would you rather your kids be taught by someone who was constantly comparing them to her grandchildren and constantly finding your kids lacking? Of course not. Now she has a different job she enjoys and that she is good at, and the kids she would have been teaching, hopefully, have teachers who enjoy being around them.


----------



## Maela (Apr 2, 2006)

You're not the only one limabean; it bugs me too when I see those. Of course there are things in this world that bother me more, but I still don't think it's funny. I've also seen "my kids are cuter than yours", "my kid is smarter than yours", etc.


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Channelle* 








I totally have that onesie, and one that says "My Daddy is Cooler Than Your Daddy", I think they're funny.









I hope I didn't offend! Actually it reminded me that I bought a t-shirt for my friend's son that said "My mommy's tattoos are cooler than your mommy's tattos."


----------



## gsd1amommy (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessy1019* 
She was perfectly able to function, but she didn't like being around the kids anymore and felt like the right thing to do was to quit. Would you rather your kids be taught by someone who was constantly comparing them to her grandchildren and constantly finding your kids lacking? Of course not. Now she has a different job she enjoys and that she is good at, and the kids she would have been teaching, hopefully, have teachers who enjoy being around them.

Well, I honestly think I'd just really be embarrassed for her and the superficial attitude.


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
I like kids, in general, much better since becoming a mom.

Me too. In my career I 've always worked with children and enjoyed them, but since becoming a mom I've been able to see them in a new way, a more compassionate and sensitive way. It's like I can tap into those "maternal" type feelings and really have a connection to my feelings for my own child when I regard another child.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

Wouldn't bother me a bit!


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessy1019* 
She was perfectly able to function, but she didn't like being around the kids anymore and felt like the right thing to do was to quit. Would you rather your kids be taught by someone who was constantly comparing them to her grandchildren and constantly finding your kids lacking? Of course not. Now she has a different job she enjoys and that she is good at, and the kids she would have been teaching, hopefully, have teachers who enjoy being around them.

I personally would be glad that she resigned - her attitude is not one that I would want my kids to be taught.

I also cannot see how a teacher would find every single student that passed through her doors inferior to her grandaughter - quite superficial if you ask me. I hope that your children are not aware of their grandmother's attitude towards their peers.


----------



## mamarootoo (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Porcelain Interior* 

"My grandkids breastfed longer than yours!"

i would laugh my a$$ off if i saw this









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessy1019* 
Since we're already OT . . . Hoopin' Mama, my new puppy is a zillion times more difficult than my babies were. The fact that babies are much more portable that puppies is something that works to their favor, IMO.

wow.


----------



## Snuzzmom (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of this kind of thing. I feel the same way about tshirts that say "Girls Rule" vs. "Boys Suck.". There 's a way to express pride without demeaning others and I believe that sort of language DOES matter.

Obviously it isn't the biggest deal in the world, but that doesn't make it meaningless, either.


----------



## pauletoy (Aug 26, 2007)

*limabean*, Watch out this thread has gotten a second wind!


----------



## purplemoon (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessy1019* 

Then again, my mom quit teaching when my daughter (her granddaughter) was about two years old . . . because she found she couldn't stand being around the other (not so cute, not so bright) kids anymore! Personally, I think that's a very rational feeling, but some people think it's awful, too. Whatever . . .

I don't think she is saying her mom quit teaching because she couldn't be with anyone but her granddaughter who was soo cute and sooo smart. Teaching is hard and it takes a dedicated person because sometimes kids are very hard to teach (not because they aren't bright and attractive but because they are snotty and rude and don't try).

Of course, if it was meant the other way, lets just say it would be more than awful. It would be twisted.

I don't think she meant it that way.


----------



## purplemoon (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessy1019* 
She was perfectly able to function, but she didn't like being around the kids anymore and felt like the right thing to do was to quit. Would you rather your kids be taught by someone who was constantly comparing them to her grandchildren and constantly finding your kids lacking? Of course not. Now she has a different job she enjoys and that she is good at, and the kids she would have been teaching, hopefully, have teachers who enjoy being around them.

OMG, nevermind.

I am glad that she thinks your daughter is The.Best.Thing.Ever!! but she sounds like she needs mental help. I wish I was kidding.


----------



## Astrogirl (Oct 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
I can't even begin to relate to this. I was pretty ambivalent about kids before I had my own. I like kids, in general, much better since becoming a mom.

Me too.







I really disliked being around other kids before I had them. Now i feel like i understand them more. My kids are fairly well behaved (and cute if i say so myself!) but now i see ALL kids as something special, regardless of their behaviour or looks. And i think all kids, esp the "hard" ones, need adults like us that don't judge them or slap labels on them at such an early age.


----------



## flower01 (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Astrogirl* 
Me too.







I really disliked being around other kids before I had them. Now i feel like i understand them more. My kids are fairly well behaved (and cute if i say so myself!) but now i see ALL kids as something special, regardless of their behaviour or looks. And i think all kids, esp the "hard" ones, need adults like us that don't judge them or slap labels on them at such an early age.

I wouldn't say I disliked other kids before I had mine, but I am much more patient with them and their parents. I have learned to not judge them based on seeing one bad behavior moment and I have learned that in one moment a 4 yo boy can be a holy terror and the next minute the most cuddly sensitive teddy bear you'll ever hug.

Back to the bumper sticker - I'm not offended by stuff like that, and I think in general our society takes offense too easily BUT...I do think we should consider the things we say and especially the things we post for everyone to see on our car. Words do matter...and I think we can gush about our kids and our grandkids without using comparisons. I do think it sends the wrong messages...

I have a cute kid - she's adorable and everyone tells us. It actually makes me uncomfortable ...people constantly gush over my daughter in front of their own and other's kids. And I'm not sure how to respond - i'd rather talk about what our kids have in common, how much you enjoy your own child, etc. I just think in general "we" as in parents should be more thoughtful about what we say and think...


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flower01* 
BUT...I do think we should consider the things we say and especially the things we post for everyone to see on our car. Words do matter...and I think we can gush about our kids and our grandkids without using comparisons. I do think it sends the wrong messages...

I agree. I think the issue comes down to the fact that while it is supposed to be funny (at least I sure hope someone is being tongue and cheek if they put something like that on the back of their car), humor requires context. I message like that just floating out there on the back of a car without any context is not really funny but rather pretty crass IMO.

Do get super offended by stuff like this and think it is going to scar all the children who read it for life? Uh, no. Do I know there are real problems in the world like racism and war and stuff? Uh, yeah. Yet I can still be annoyed by tacky messages on the backs of people's cars and sympathize with the OP cuz I'm like all multifaceted and complex like that







.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
I can't even begin to relate to this. I was pretty ambivalent about kids before I had my own. I like kids, in general, much better since becoming a mom.

I understand children better than before I had my own. I didn't dislike children particularly. I just didn't get them. Maybe because I'm a youngest and had almost no experience caring for little kids. Having children of my own, I felt capable of dealing with other children.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *journeymom* 
I understand children better than before I had my own. I didn't dislike children particularly. I just didn't get them.

Yeah - that was me. I was never one who babysat much, either. (I think that, as a teen, I was really intimidated by the responsibility, to tell the truth.) Little kids just seemed kind of...alien.


----------

